# Boston meetup



## purplecow1057 (Mar 11, 2006)

ive seen several outdated posts about meetups in boston but decided it was better to make a new one so people wouldnt get discouraged seeing year old beginning posts

so i know there are at least a couple other people interested...

how about it?


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Put me down as toying with the idea of going to any proposed Boston SASer meetup, but not committed. It's only 90 miles south of me, which is doable in a daytrip.

The two main obstacles for me are: I'm absolutely terrified of the idea of driving in Boston or anywhere near it, and I won't do it. And two, trying to convince my wife that this is something legit. :lol

Also, I want to make sure there is actually going to be a group going, at least 3 or 4 people anyway.

I'll wait and see if any Boston-area SAS regulars are interested too, and we'll see what happens.


----------



## purplecow1057 (Mar 11, 2006)

cool cool

well im not absolutely sure about it either, but i think it would be good


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I'd possibly be up to it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm in the Lowell, MA area. Are you guys anywhere near there?


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

I'm from CT....would be willing to drive up that way if you got something together...


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

jamesofmaine said:


> I'm absolutely terrified of the idea of driving in Boston or anywhere near it, and I won't do it.


i grew up in seacoast area new hampshire, my mother refused to drive in or anywhere near boston as well. i've actually driven in boston a few times and it wasn't nearly as bad as i had imagined it would be. i prefer to take the train down though. i think it's still running these days.?


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

umbrellagirl1980 said:


> jamesofmaine said:
> 
> 
> > I'm absolutely terrified of the idea of driving in Boston or anywhere near it, and I won't do it.
> ...


Yeah, the Amtrak Downeaster, runs from Portland to Boston. I'd take that over the bus (either Greyhound/Vermont Transit or Concord) any day--- just too many bad bus experiences! :lol

A couple years ago I took I-95 down to visit my Dad in R.I. It skirts well around Boston, but that was bad enough. Honestly the most hellish and white-knuckle driving experience I ever had in my life once I got into Mass--- Almost bumper to bumper at 70+ mph and no one shows one iota of mercy!


----------



## purplecow1057 (Mar 11, 2006)

sorry - i started this thread and sort of abandoned it 

so what days and times are good for people?


----------



## Sab227 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Boston*

Here are a couple of places in Boston / Cambridge, not sure if they are the right type of group:

OCD AND ANXIETY SUPPORT GROUP
St. Anne's Church on St. Stephens St.
Near Symphony Hall, in the basement
off of the driveway.
Boston, MA
Contact: Shiffra Freewoman
Phone: (617) 376-3653
Meets on Saturday from 10:30am - 12: noon.
A free 12 step program support group. All are welcome.

OCD AND ANXIETY SUPPORT GROUP
Episcopal Divinity School
99 Brattle St.
Sherrill Library in Harvard Square
Cambridge, MA
Contact: Shiffra Freewoman
Phone: (617) 376-3653
Meets on Tuesdays from 6:00-8:30p
A free 12 step program support group. All are welcome.


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

*I'll b there*

A meet up will b uber cool.I can make almost any time or day. i suggest a park or musem so as we have something else to do besides look at the ground and not talk. Boston Common maybe .. a sunny day and a frisbee would b non-threatening. The science musem or aquarium would give us topics to talk about. I think a blood oath of guaranteed attendance should b required .


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Boston*



Sab227 said:


> Here are a couple of places in Boston / Cambridge, not sure if they are the right type of group:
> 
> OCD AND ANXIETY SUPPORT GROUP
> St. Anne's Church on St. Stephens St.
> ...


I attended a group at http://www.bu.edu/anxiety/

It was once a week for 12 weeks(it does cost money, which varies depending on your income. For myself, it was $40 a week), for about 2 hours a meeting.

My group started with 7 people, but only 5 showed, and the end we were down to 3 unfortunately.

The group could really help people with SA if they committed themselves to putting the effort in. Too bad I'm a good liar.

Anyways, I'd be willing to meet up in the Boston area if we could get our own group going.


----------



## Jochy (Mar 1, 2005)

i'd like to go


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

*boston meet is a definite .....maybe*

There have been about 10 ppl that have expressed interest. All with the provision that the other ppl actually shoiw up. The aquarium has been suggested . I think admissionn is $15, so that might b a consideration. I think that since many ppl would b coming by train ,we initially meet at the train station and move on from there. Please discuss and contrast


----------



## quietbaby (Apr 12, 2006)

I would like to go but I don't want to be the only female and Im also kind of weirded about by being at the aquarium. I mean we all have social anxiety and I'm sure some of us other anxiety issues can't we meet somewhere without expressing our fear next to sharks and whales? Just a suggestion


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I also think the aquarium would be a bad place to meet up. Just my personal opinion also. 

This seems it will take time. Has there been a Boston meetup related to this board before?


----------



## yellow53 (May 10, 2006)

--


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok , the aquariun is out. My vote would be boston commons, but there has been another suggestion of a Boston Billiards near the train station. That would be fine with me, even though I cant play pool. . If anyone has other suggestions , please post. As for date and time people should state their best time frame. Some ppl have might have travel iussues that might dictate their arriva/depparture, but we should be able to work that out. I assume it will have to b a weekend . I am able to go anytime . At the rate this event is moving it probably wont be until September Please reply with your time preferences.


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

*apathy*

the boston meeting is tentatively scheduled september. 2010


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: apathy*



mc said:


> the boston meeting is tentatively scheduled september. 2010


I'm busy that month. How 'bout August 2013?


----------



## notsosocialsara (Aug 3, 2006)

can we please really have one?


----------



## notsosocialsara (Aug 3, 2006)

can we please really have one?


----------

